# Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, Wir, das sind René K.,AlfStone und STF trafen uns bei René nahe Hamburg.






  Wetter verhalten,stellenweise Nebel,Sprühregen,Wind aus SW.
  Auto startklar und ab an Holsteins Küste.
  Nach einem kleinem Marsch kamen wir am Wasser an.
  Kurze Bestandsaufnahme und Einweisung durch René , dann gings los.
  René mit Fliege,wir mit Blinkern.Das Wasser wurde nur so aufgewühlt durch die Einschläge der Blinker.
  Vorab der einzige der " Kontakt " schreien konnte,war René.
  Die erste Geister-Mefo wog ??? kg bei ??? cm.





  Nicht ein schöner Fisch ???
  Aber es sollte noch besser kommen.
  Kaum eine Stunde später,hallte ein Urschrei den Strand entlang.
  Die Peitsch bog sich bis zum Handteil.Der ewige Kampf begann.
  René mit seiner Erfahrung konnte sie aber sicher nach einem 30 minütigen
  Hin und Her in den Kescher landen.
  Boa,was für ein Teil,neuer Mefo Rekord ????
  Maßband und Waage zeigten uns leider,wir lagen 2cm und 30 gr unter der 
  Bestenmarke,Schade.
  Eine schöne Mefo wie sie im Buche steht,seht selbst:





  Solche Geister-Mefo´s fängt man nur selten in seinem Leben.
  Wer also mal Tips braucht,wir helfen gerne.
  Nochmals Danke an René für die schönen und lehrreichen Stunden.
  Dank an @ Karsten Berlin für die Vermittlung zu René.


  Der STF


----------



## Reppi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

@STF
Mensch..ich hatte Sonntag ja schon von diesem Wahnsinnsfang gehört und wollte es nicht glauben......
Aber jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe :m  :m  :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

boahhhh .... wat nen Brocken !!!!   :q


----------



## brandungsteufel (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Wo ist den der dritte im Bunde auf dem letzten Foto ist er weg?

Bestimmt zur nächsten Wiegestelle, um den Rekord amtlich zu machen Ü*lol*

MFG


----------



## Jan77 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Also wenn das ne MEFO ist dann fress ich nen Besen. Finde das sieht eher aus wie ein Lachs. Alles Gute zu diesem *WAHNSINNSFANG!!!!!!*

Der Eumel hat doch bestimmt seine 18pfd., oder ?? 

Verdammt warum war ich Sonntag bloß zum Essen bei meinen Eltern, und nicht in den Fluten der Ostsee. Wer weiss, vielleicht hätte auch ich einen solchen Brocken mein Eigen nennen können. :c :c :c


----------



## Timmy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Das ist doch ein LACHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|gr:
   -erkennt doch ein Blinder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q#q
@Janhaben wir wohl im selben Moment geschrieben.................aber eindeutig!)


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

broder würde jetzt sagen:

die ist gefärbt!  :q

und ich glaube, er sieht sie wirklich |evil:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Petri zum Fang, aber könnt Ihr die überhaupt sinnvoll verwerten |kopfkrat   

Neidische Grüße  
Andreas


----------



## RenéK. (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Jo, war nen super Trip, toll wieder mal Leutchen ausm Board zu treffen. 

Schöne Fotos und toller Fisch lol

@ an meine beiden Mitstreiter STF und AlfStone ich denke das euer nächster Trip mit mir im Frühjahr wohl schon fest ist oder? Dann aber DK gelle.

Toller Bericht danke STF und Gruß an AlfStone

RenéK.


----------



## Alf Stone (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Ja war ne feine Sache! #v  
Feine Tips und Erklärungen für den unbedarften Binnenländer von René und auch die Fänge habe ja gestimmt.  :m 

Also die Sache im Frühjahr halten wir auf alle Fälle schon mal fest.
Wenn Geistermeerforellen fischen schon solchen Spaß macht, wie wird es dann mit lebendigen erst sein!?


----------



## Karstein (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

@ René: und dann noch ein Rogner, neeneenee!  |uhoh: 

Wer solche Fische mit zum Auto nimmt, der frisst auch kleine Retrieverwelpen!  #t  :q  :q  :q 

Prima, dass das geklappt hat mit dem Guiding, René - herzlichen Dank auch nochmal von mir, dass Du Dir Zeit genommen hattest!

Viele Grüße

Karsten  #h


----------



## Lotte (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

moin-moin,

 ein dickes petri auch von mir!!!! ist ja ein echt kapitales exemplar!!!!

 @ stf: du scheinst ja wieder zeit zu haben!!! dann könnten doch die weiteren japanberichte folgen, oder???


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Booaaahhh wat für ne Klopper-Mefo #6 #6 #6
und so schön Blank. Respekt.Hätte ich Sie nicht mit meinen Eigenen Augen gesehen......   ich würds nicht glauben


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Mir kommt der Verdacht, dass die Mofo wieder so ein gekauftes Stück ist, wie damals die Tiefgefrorene von Tinsen. 
Die Gesichtsszüge des Fängers sind ähnlich ...


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Waaaaaaaahnsinnn,

Ihr hattet ja schon am Samstagabend berichtet, aber da hab ich's noch nicht geglaubt


----------



## Broder (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> broder würde jetzt sagen:
> 
> die ist gefärbt!  :q
> 
> und ich glaube, er sieht sie wirklich |evil:


Ne aber er sieht das ihr euch in Stohl herumtreibt - das ist mein Parkplatz mein Stohl und meine Meerforelle
- das ist wirklich meine Meerforelle! 
 |supergri


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Booaaahhh wat für ne Klopper-Mefo #6 #6 #6
> und so schön Blank. Respekt.Hätte ich Sie nicht mit meinen Eigenen Augen gesehen......   ich würds nicht glauben



Na ja so schön blank nu auch wieder nich, und vieleicht doch`n Lachs |kopfkrat 

Da muss nu mal `n Fachmann was zu sagen!

 :m Broder... nie isser da wenn man ihn mal braucht  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Ups, wenn man vom  Dübel   schnackt, sowas :q


----------



## Timmy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Ich freu mich wirklich über Euren Superfang-was ich aber wirklich entsetzlich finde,ist der Fakt,
*dass der kräftige Herr im weissen Shirt öffentlich sein Geschäft verrichtet*(Bild 3/der Baum ist wohl etwas zu klein um sich dahinter zu verstecken)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*  PFUI TEUFEL!!!*|rolleyes


----------



## Alf Stone (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich seh auch das T-Shirt hinterm Baum vorbaumeln.
Also wirklich, wir posieren mit unsern Kapitalen und STF schifft an den Baum.....  :m


----------



## Timmy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

@Alf Stone
 Wieso schifft........?


----------



## Alf Stone (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Muß ich nochmal genauer hinschauen? Sollte es sich tatsächlich um eine größere Angelegenheit handeln? ;-)


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss nu mal `n Fachmann was zu sagen!
> 
> :m Broder... nie isser da wenn man ihn mal braucht
> 
> ...


Hey Andy,Broder hat diese hübsche Mefo doch letztens erst zurückgesetzt,war Ihm doch tatsächlich zu lütt 
In Stohl sind die noch meist n büschen grösser :m
Oder Broder?
Auf der MS-Forelle hast Du gefehlt.Haben doch paar nach Dir gefragt #h


----------



## havkat (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Tjä!

Knapp am Rekord vorbei,wa?
Millimeter und Prozente saach ich ma.

ABER......

Wer solche Fische mitnimmt, schubst auch kleine Enten in´n Teich!  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

und ich sach noch:

Fische sind Freunde, kein Futter  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Karstein (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Außerdem beachte mann die Karpfen-Abhakmatte hinter dem Astra auf Bild 3 - es wäre SO einfach gewesen, dieses Exemplar schonendst abzuhaken und auf kürzestem Wege in die Räucherei zu bringen! Aber neeee.... Da schicke ich schon mal nette Berliner zu René, und die futtern da oben den Lachs selber!


----------



## Blex (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ne aber er sieht das ihr euch in Stohl herumtreibt - das ist mein Parkplatz mein Stohl und meine Meerforelle
> - das ist wirklich meine Meerforelle!


 Mensch Broder  |kopfkrat  - Du hast Recht. Na wenn das Stohl ist -  |kopfkrat  -dann ist der Fisch gekauft, denn dort gibts gar keine Geister-Mefos!  :q Danke Broder! Der Betrug wäre mir sonst gar nicht aufgefallen.  |evil: 

@ all!
Bin ich nun blöd oder haben die Fänger keine Ahnung?  |kopfkrat 
Das ist doch ein Luftfisch ( in Anlehnung an die Luftgitarre) und keine Geisterforelle.  #t Sowas aber auch - :r - Geisterforelle - dann sag doch gleich es ist eine Lachsforelle!   |rolleyes  
O.K. - aber ne gute Haltungsnote würde ich vergeben. #6

Gruß & Petri für den nächsten *"Luftfisch" * - A.....Blex  :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

@all
  Anscheinend kennt Ihr diese Ecke Holstein´s und die dort zu fangenden
  Geister-Mefo´s,sonst hättet Ihr nicht so zahlreich geantwortet :q:q !!!
  Trotzdem war ein schöner Tag,zum wiederholen !!!!


  Der STF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P.S. René der Trip nach Dänemark geht klar !!!


----------



## Alf Stone (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Genau Martin, fangen wir eben die dänischen Meerforellen und lassen den Jungs aus Holstein ihre Geister- und Luftforellen!


----------



## Broder (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Broder  |kopfkrat  - Du hast Recht. Na wenn das Stohl ist -  |kopfkrat  -dann ist der Fisch gekauft, denn dort gibts gar keine Geister-Mefos!  :q Danke Broder! Der Betrug wäre mir sonst gar nicht aufgefallen.  |evil:
> 
> @ all!
> Bin ich nun blöd oder haben die Fänger keine Ahnung?  |kopfkrat
> ...



Ja Ja die Luftgitarre - Luftmefo von Popeye
kuckst Du hier
http://meerforelle.me.ohost.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=19

 |wavey:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Broder...wehe er wird losgelassen |scardie:  |scardie:  :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Skorpion (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Jo Jungs - habt ihr gut gemacht oder besser gesagt "gut gefangen" |supergri 
Dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein ne "geister Mefo" zu fangen. Ich werde es morgen mal gleich versuchen.   Vielleicht ist dan endlich mal ne 10 Pfunder drin :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

@Skorpion
 Hoffe Du hast genauso viel Glück wie Wir es hatten !!!!!!!!
 Bitte die Bilder nicht vergessen !!!!!!!!!



 Der STF


----------



## Mumpitz (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

In der Übeschrift lasst ihr aber verlautbaren, daß Ihr zeigt, wie sie gefangen werden. Vom Drill selbst kann ich hier aber beim besten Willen nichts entdecken, auch wenn ich Euch den Fang wirklich gönne. Die Bilder solltet ihr nachreichen, sofern vorhanden. Sonst ist es irgendwie unglaubwürdig, daß Ihr sie gefangen und nicht beim Fischhändler um die Ecke erstanden habt 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Jetzt, wo De´s sagst, Oliver - die drei haben noch nich mal was zum Köder gesagt!

Typisch für erfolgreiche MeFo-Angler: bloß nix verraten...


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie man " Geisterfische-Mefo´s " fängt,wir zeigen Euch´s !!!*

Hi René K.,AlfStone und STF,

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Aber passt bloß auf, dass ihr euch den Monster-Geister-MeFo's keinen virtuellen Bandscheibenvorfall holt  :q 

Ich will auch wieder an die Ostsee ... :c 

C U

Markus


----------

